# XAMPP Problem: Objekt nicht gefunden!



## saki2 (5. März 2014)

*[ERLEDIGT] XAMPP Problem: Objekt nicht gefunden!*

Hallo,

ich habe XAMPP installiert, die Hauptseite wird unter  http://localhost richtig angezeigt, wenn ich aber einen Ordner unter htdocs anlege und ihn aufrufen möchte, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Objekt nicht gefunden!
> 
> Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden. Sofern Sie den URL manuell eingegeben haben, überprüfen Sie bitte die Schreibweise und versuchen Sie es erneut.
> 
> ...



Wo könnte das Problem liegen? Die Ports 80 und 443 habe ich auch überprüft und kein andere Programm greift auf ihnen zu bzw. blockiert sie.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. März 2014)

saki2 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich aber einen Ordner unter htdocs anlege und ihn aufrufen möchte, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung


Wie rufst du ihn auf? Wie lautet die Adresse (URL)?


----------



## saki2 (5. März 2014)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Wie rufst du ihn auf? Wie lautet die Adresse (URL)?



Ich rufe den Ordner folgendermaßen auf:

http://localhost/xampp/php

Der Name php entspricht dem Ordnernamen.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. März 2014)

Hm, vielleicht eher ohne "xampp": http://localhost/php ?


----------



## saki2 (5. März 2014)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Hm, vielleicht eher ohne "xampp": http://localhost/php ?



Tatsächlich hier lag das Problem, danke schön.


----------

